
I am a 21st century artist: I made an app to deal with a personal tragedy - bsoni
I created My Day Todos, as something that could help me in my recovery from a bad injury. I have summarised the background and my reasons to build this app here(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;PhtocQ). I have released both paid(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;zv3d6s) and a free version(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;j6pmOH) of the app. Give it a go and let me know if you have any feedback. Ohh and I also released an open-source repo, Html5StarterAppWithSwift(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;rVBzei) as a part of building this app
======
brudgers
Story:
[http://mydaytodos.com/appStory.html](http://mydaytodos.com/appStory.html)

Paid: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-day-todos-todolist-
that/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-day-todos-todolist-
that/id1020072048)

Free: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/my-day-todos-lite-
todolist/id10...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/my-day-todos-lite-
todolist/id1066820078)

Repository: [https://github.com/cptdanko](https://github.com/cptdanko)

